# 9mm Brushed Nickel mags for 92FS Beretta



## kidlaredo (Jul 23, 2006)

If you have any for sell send me an email to [email protected]
tks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Those are hard to find...

Can always send off existing mags to get NP3 or hard chromed...


----------



## kidlaredo (Jul 23, 2006)

roger that. tks.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here are a few nickle mags http://www.arizonagunrunners.net/Products/mecgar/mecgar.html


----------



## kidlaredo (Jul 23, 2006)

*brushed nickel mags*

Thanks I will check the website...tks again


----------

